
Advanced Shadowing with Isotope - khanduri
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHHGE9aBJGc
======
khanduri
Shadow testing using traffic mirroring is something we did extensively at
Twitter when we built Diffy but many problems remained unanswered about this
approach to test automation and observability. e.g. How do we safely replay
write traffic? How do we deal with downstream dependencies in general? Can we
document our functional interfaces automatically? Can we observe the data
patterns flowing through our code in production?

Isotope answers these problems and introduces the most advanced form of
shadowing built so far.

